# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع >  >  If the world is changed  ][ تصميم

## سجينة الآهات

الســلام عليكم ..

من زمــان ما صممت  :noworry: 

ومن البارحة وأنا أفكر بشي .. وطلعت معااي هالفكرة البسيطة ..


 :embarrest: 






اتمنــى يعجبكم .. 

][انتقاداتكم البناءة هي هدفـي ][
 :rolleyes: 
مع ألف ســلامة

سجينة الآهات

----------


## شوق المحبة

الـ س ـلام ع ـليكم والرح ـمه ..



ياهلا بيك خ ـيتووو ،، والله ص ـحيح زمان ع ـنا !!


ماش ـاء الله ع ـليكِ ،، تـ ص ـميمك بـ س ـيط بس رآيق مرررره ..


لو كان اللير المتـ ض ـاءل بلون أبيض ض ـبابي وتـ س ـرعي التـ ض ـاءل بيطلع أح ـلى ..


وكمان إس ـمك والموقع تمنيتهم أص ـغر ويكونوا بـ ش ـكل أفقي تـ ح ـت التـ ص ـميم أنـ ع ـم ..


أع ـذري ملاح ـظاتي .. وع ـطاكِ ربي الـ ع ـافيه ..


لا ع ـدمنا ج ـديدك هُنـا ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## سجينة الآهات

شواقــة .. يا هلا وغلا فيك حبيتي 

ما حاولت أجرب الأبيض الضبابي ,, وبالنسبة لإسمي ما جا على بالي كيف بيكون بالعرض بعد 

هع

ربي يعطيك ألف عاافية عالملاحظات ..

وما ننحرم طلتك المتألقة

----------


## همس الصمت

تصميمك مرة حلو وناعم
عجبني مرة
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
بالتوفيق دائماً ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

رهيب مع الالوان الجميله

----------


## سجينة الآهات

همس الصمت .. تسلمي حبيبتي من ذوقــك ..

لا عدمنا مروك الغالــي 

ألف تحية

----------


## سجينة الآهات

عفاف الهدى .. يعطيك ربي ألف عاافية عالمرور

من ذوقــك 

ألف تحية

----------

